# My hairless rat changed color and grew hair



## FruitBatJellyBean (Feb 11, 2012)

I just thought this was kind of interesting. I'm curious to see if he goes hairless again. I wouldn't believe it was the same rat if I didn't see it happen.


----------



## TheServalRat (Feb 21, 2012)

....Is it bad when I looked through the pictures I was thinking of the Chia Pet tune?


Maybe we could research it in hopes of curing male pattern baldness? xD


----------



## HighwayStar (Aug 20, 2010)

Well...That's interesting.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

That is a double rex, most likely. They often grow random hair patches, then loose it again with the next shed, and grow hair in a new place. They are nicknamed patchwork rats because of it.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

I strongly believe that if it has fuzz and curly whiskers, it's a double rex, not a true hairless. That's just what they do. Most are born with hair, and loose it, some lose it in patches, like Kinsey said. My cassius is completely fuzzless, though, except for his face and legs and has never shown any sign of growing hair back.


----------



## HighwayStar (Aug 20, 2010)

I think those are some fantastic progress photos, by the way. You can really see it grow in. And what a cutie.


----------

